# How can you tell if someone is an estp or entp?



## Jessica_1287 (May 12, 2012)

I dont know if I am an estp or entp. I'm really into philosophy and spirituality but I do learn the best lessons from past experiences. When it comes to sports, I'm not a huge fan of sports but the only kind I'd ever be into we're ones that moved a lot like soccer (I used to play soccer and was one of the forwards) or watching hockey. I'm more into music than sports though and still play my violin. With actions and ideas, I'm probably better with action/movement. Hope I don't sound like I'm generalizing or anything. I'm just trying to figure out which mbti description I fit. But how can you tell the difference? Kind of new to this.


----------



## Jessica_1287 (May 12, 2012)

.....no one?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

you're neither. please fill out the form that's been stickied.


----------



## Jessica_1287 (May 12, 2012)

And your answer doesn't help in the slightest. I would delete this thread now but don't know if that's even possible.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Telling the difference between Ne and Se (along with Ni/Si) is probably the hardest part. Since both functions are active, it could be hard to differentiate. An ENTP is usually more active in his/her thoughts. An ever racing mind (which can be confused with action) is a common trait for healthy ENTPs. ESTPs, on the other hand, are much more action oriented. I feel the need to explore possibilities in the outside world. For me, it manifests in mathematics, music composition, poetry, and "intellectual" pursuits. The ESTPs I know are much more action oriented preferring gymnastics, building machines (rather than designing them, although they do love to make additions) and stuff of that nature. 

One thing that should be made clear, is that liking certain subject matters is nothing more than correlation and NOT causation. Not liking sports doesn't mean you aren't an Se dominant, the same as loving anything theory related doesn't make you Ne dominant.

My advice would be to fill out the questionnaire that can be found somewhere on this site, probably in someone else's "type me!" thread XD. Then the community can give much more informative feedback and help you understand certain things better than I can.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Jessica_1287 said:


> And your answer doesn't help in the slightest. I would delete this thread now but don't know if that's even possible.


i understand. i have this problem too. cant delete posts either :'(


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I would say to start by reading a bunch of descriptions for both types and see which one fits you best. Sensing vs. intuition talks about how one gathers information and what information is important to us when perceiving the world around us. Here is an excerpt from FamousType.com. This is just one site's opinion, so you really need to do your own research and read many more articles. You should not let one test or one description define you.

Sensor Characteristics

Good with the concrete (what can be seen)
Likes to think about what exists
Realistic
Typically has plenty of common sense
Pays attention to and remembers details
Takes in information in a step-by-step manner
Prefers direct experience
Pays attention to their surroundings
Intuitor Characteristics

Good with the abstract
Likes to think of what’s possible
Has an active imagination
Thinks outside the box
Enjoys seeing things in different ways
Likes to daydream
May be difficult to understand
Gathers information through intuitive jumps and inferences
May have unexplainable hunches or a sixth sense
Complex
Gets motivated by their inspirations
Fact: Intuition is the least common of the eight possible preferences, only characterizing about 25% of the population.
Sensor: “I like to focus on the present and what exists in front of me.”
Intuitor: “I like to think about the future and what it could or may hold.”


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> My advice would be to fill out the questionnaire that can be found somewhere on this site, probably in someone else's "type me!" thread XD. Then the community can give much more informative feedback and help you understand certain things better than I can.


Its the last sticky thread in this subforum.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

I'm not super good at cold-typing people, but in general once I hit on a person's correct type it fits together in an "aha!" moment.

My ESTP friend kept testing as ENTP and... look, the answers to the questions were right, but she just... wasn't. She was nerdy, yes, but there was something different about her nerdiness.

(The questions for determining S/N can be really, really dumb and unhelpful. Being a nerd =/= N... Many ENTPs like sports... etc) 

Looking back, I think I can identify what the difference was. 

She was not at all territorial about ideas. ENTPs can smooth it over with social graces, but fundamentally it really, really bothers them when someone is "wrong". It is a stereotypical ENTP child behaviour to correct teachers, because they feel like "the universe will end!!!shiftoneone11!!!" if their classmates go home thinking an adjective is an adverb (me, seventh grade) or that stars have fixed positions (my ENTP friend, eighth grade). 

An ESTP, as far as I can tell, doesn't really care that much.

There's also something more... physical... about ESTPs. I can't really put it into words. They're more at home in their bodies. And while both ENTPs and ESTPs can have problems with maintaining other people's personal space, there's something somewhat more aggressive in how ESTPs do it. The ENTP is just being oblivious to other people, the ESTP is (possibly subconsciously) dominating/asserting control.

Whereas ENTPs will be, again, much more dominating/aggressive in the realm of ideas. (They're more likely to come off as condescending elitist assholes than ESTPs are)


----------

